# Is it possible do the Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle for too long?



## Maruff (Jun 28, 2010)

Like the title says. I see it taking me about 2 months to get everything i need for my new <slightly used> aquarium.

I thought I would do it in periods.

This week buy substrate and grave. API Master Kit and AquaClear 30 filter.

Next week Plants, decor and heater.

Like i may have to break it down more. Depending on work if i get hours.

But Basically here is the question:

Can I run the Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle too long?
Also I am getting gravel from a friends tank to help the process.
also this is fishless.
And is there an order I which i need to buy stuff?

I know these are odd questions but I'm wondering.


Thanks for reading my awful writing

Maruff


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*If it is fishless then you also need to buy ammonia, the kind with no additives. And keep the ammonia at 5-6ppm constant during the cycle.

There isnt a certain time for the nitrogen cycle to finish. Some people can sucessfully cycle their tank in a week, whereas others take up to 4-6 weeks. If you want to cycle faster, ask you friend for a used filter cartridge, it works better than gravel. The used cartridge houses a lot of bacteria. After you are finished cycling, and if you want to keep it running, just keep adding bits of ammonia each time to feed the bacteria. *


----------

